# Exam Expiration



## mikesltj23 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi All, 

Been a while since I've posted. I took both exams back in October 2014. Passed vertical and failed lateral. Failed lateral again a year later. A couple kids later and I've put off trying again. Now I'm set for expiration in October 2019 on the vertical. Does anyone know if this expiration is actually October 2019 or if it's after the results of the October 2019 exams are determined? I think I might have gotten moving a little late to prep for the April 2019 exam well, but obviously would have to take that if I'm ever taking it again if the vertical expires in October. I sent an email to NCEES on this but was just curious if anyone had any solid experience or understanding on this. Doesn't seem clear on the website from anything I saw. Thanks in advance! 

Mike


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jan 14, 2019)

mikesltj23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been a while since I've posted. I took both exams back in October 2014. Passed vertical and failed lateral. Failed lateral again a year later. A couple kids later and I've put off trying again. Now I'm set for expiration in October 2019 on the vertical. Does anyone know if this expiration is actually October 2019 or if it's after the results of the October 2019 exams are determined? I think I might have gotten moving a little late to prep for the April 2019 exam well, but obviously would have to take that if I'm ever taking it again if the vertical expires in October. I sent an email to NCEES on this but was just curious if anyone had any solid experience or understanding on this. Doesn't seem clear on the website from anything I saw. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mike


Did you get a response?


----------



## mikesltj23 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hemi79 said:


> Did you get a response?


Hi, yes.  They got back to me yesterday.  I meant to come on here and inform everyone of their reply but couldn't get on the app.

"Your last attempt to pass before the expiration of the vertical component will be the October 2019 exam. If you do not pass the lateral component in either April 2019 or October 2019, the vertical component will expire."

So hopefully that helps anyone else that's ever in this situation lol.  Probably not very common.  I'm trying to decide whether I want to start studying in the next couple days and take it in April and again in October if need be, or to just start around April for the October exam and then win or lose, at least it's over!


----------



## User1 (Jan 15, 2019)

mikesltj23 said:


> Hi, yes.  They got back to me yesterday.  I meant to come on here and inform everyone of their reply but couldn't get on the app.
> 
> "Your last attempt to pass before the expiration of the vertical component will be the October 2019 exam. If you do not pass the lateral component in either April 2019 or October 2019, the vertical component will expire."
> 
> So hopefully that helps anyone else that's ever in this situation lol.  Probably not very common.  I'm trying to decide whether I want to start studying in the next couple days and take it in April and again in October if need be, or to just start around April for the October exam and then win or lose, at least it's over!


it could be over in june if you sit in april


----------



## mikesltj23 (Jan 15, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> it could be over in june if you sit in april


Haha could be!  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  My biggest issue with this test was when I first sat for it in October 2014 (both sessions), I walked out thinking the vertical was hard, all over the place, and in-depth, and the lateral, while more unfamiliar to me, seemed a lot more straight forward.  I was convinced I either passed both or failed both, and was intending to be done with this back then, win or lose.  So after only passing vertical on the first try, I studied an okay amount for a second go at the lateral, and felt much better about it, only to get very similar results to the first time I took it!  I'm wary of the same thing happening due to a lack of good preparation, and worse, that I've done a lot more Geotech engineering than structural over the last couple years, so I'm not as fresh as I used to be.  Plus having 4 year old twins I think has killed a few of my brain cells lol, and will certainly eat into that study time (hence the long layover as well).


----------



## User1 (Jan 15, 2019)

mikesltj23 said:


> Haha could be!  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  My biggest issue with this test was when I first sat for it in October 2014 (both sessions), I walked out thinking the vertical was hard, all over the place, and in-depth, and the lateral, while more unfamiliar to me, seemed a lot more straight forward.  I was convinced I either passed both or failed both, and was intending to be done with this back then, win or lose.  So after only passing vertical on the first try, I studied an okay amount for a second go at the lateral, and felt much better about it, only to get very similar results to the first time I took it!  I'm wary of the same thing happening due to a lack of good preparation, and worse, that I've done a lot more Geotech engineering than structural over the last couple years, so I'm not as fresh as I used to be.  Plus having 4 year old twins I think has killed a few of my brain cells lol, and will certainly eat into that study time (hence the long layover as well).﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


whatever you choose, do what's best for you! I just applied to the state to be approved to test. Deadline was today: they hadn't cashed my app fee check yet. I was almost ready to accept that I would have to wait until october, but the check cleared this AM. best wishes in your endeavor!


----------



## mikesltj23 (Jan 15, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> whatever you choose, do what's best for you! I just applied to the state to be approved to test. Deadline was today: they hadn't cashed my app fee check yet. I was almost ready to accept that I would have to wait until october, but the check cleared this AM. best wishes in your endeavor!


Best of luck to you!!  I talked it over with my supervisor and he thinks I should just start studying soon for October and I'm not sure I disagree.  3 times is enough, so if it takes 4, maybe I'm not cut out for it anyway lol.  One and done, and whatever the outcome is it is.  I think if the test were later in April like it usually is, I'd feel more comfortable, but the anxiety about this test is just totally ratcheted up right now.  I'm sure I'll change my mind 10 times in the next couple of days.  You taking both for the first time?  I hope you pass both right away!


----------



## User1 (Jan 15, 2019)

mikesltj23 said:


> Best of luck to you!!  I talked it over with my supervisor and he thinks I should just start studying soon for October and I'm not sure I disagree.  3 times is enough, so if it takes 4, maybe I'm not cut out for it anyway lol.  One and done, and whatever the outcome is it is.  I think if the test were later in April like it usually is, I'd feel more comfortable, but the anxiety about this test is just totally ratcheted up right now.  I'm sure I'll change my mind 10 times in the next couple of days.  You taking both for the first time?  I hope you pass both right away!﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


nope, one at a time. hopefully pass on first try vertical in april, and take lateral with ya in october!


----------



## mikesltj23 (Jan 15, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> nope, one at a time. hopefully pass on first try vertical in april, and take lateral with ya in october!


That sounds like a more enjoyable way of doing it.  Good luck!


----------



## User1 (Jan 15, 2019)

mikesltj23 said:


> That sounds like a more enjoyable way of doing it.  Good luck!


ha. "enjoyable"


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jan 15, 2019)

mikesltj23 said:


> Best of luck to you!!  I talked it over with my supervisor and he thinks I should just start studying soon for October and I'm not sure I disagree.  3 times is enough, so if it takes 4, maybe I'm not cut out for it anyway lol.  One and done, and whatever the outcome is it is.  I think if the test were later in April like it usually is, I'd feel more comfortable, but the anxiety about this test is just totally ratcheted up right now.  I'm sure I'll change my mind 10 times in the next couple of days.  You taking both for the first time?  I hope you pass both right away!


Just my two cents. I've actually been taking the civil/structural (for a while). Last October I loaded my books in the truck, had the hotel reserved (two rooms as my parents were dropping me off) and the night before leaving I decided to skip it. I had been considering, and talking it over with the forums and such, but finally I said "no go, I have too much on my mind from work and I really haven't studied enough". Well, its true I hadn't prepared as much as I wanted, but I regret not going. I had some great experiences between the last attempt and last October and I now realize I might have actually pulled through. I'm just saying, you can actually fail the exam in April and still go in October, I would attend as a practice exam. I am taking it in April. Ready or Not. Good luck and I hope it goes well!


----------



## Stardust (Jan 16, 2019)

@mikesltj23If I were you I'd give it my all right now studying for April first. It's your last shot at it so might as well spend the whole year if need be!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 18, 2019)

Agreed with the above, I'd take the April exam even if you got zero studying for it. You should know some of it and worst case the real exam is far more of a teacher than many review courses can be. Even if it's a likely fail it's not wasted time or money and it will help motivate you to study all year for the October attempt.


----------

